

CodeSchool, Acquired by PluralSight - CodeCube
http://techcrunch.com/2015/01/26/online-learning-service-pluralsight-acquires-code-school-for-36-million/

======
lalanl
Every time I hear of a PluralSight acquisition I'm excited to see what new
videos will come. I've watched most of the videos relevant to my hobbies and
had to move on to ones that ~actually benefit my company~ :P

My company requires developers to take about two courses a month on PS (as
well as being able to watch more in our downtime or at home if we want). It's
pretty great.

~~~
winslow
What company do you work for? If you don't mind me asking. Seems like a good
gig.

~~~
lalanl
I'm hesitant to post the name of the company for a few reasons, but I'm in the
MN branch (the programming office) of a corporate filings company. We're
hiring, but programmers have to be local. If you're nearby, I'd be happy to
send details. :)

